# Jailbreak ios 12.4.7



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

i have an iphone 6 running ios 12.4.7 and i was wondering how to jailbreak it so i can get cydia. can someone tell me how to jailbreak it please


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

"This is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root or jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen".


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

i live in canada and i dont care what happens to it becuase it is an old phone


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Unfortunately, we can't assist as it's against our policy. If users want to refer you to other sites that can help that's fine but no assistance can actually be provided here.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

sorry


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's OK.


----------

